# How to properly use a pistol - 2013



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if this is funny or sad.

If it offends anyone let me know and I will lock it down.

[youtube:1n2g83ic]http://www.youtube.com/v/iDnEkFSMRik?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:1n2g83ic]


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Funny and sad,hope Im not ever in the range of those 2 and have an itch,could be deadly :shock:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Now you know why so many stray bullets from gangstas hit innocent by-standers!

If anyone gets offended it's their problem. What are we? The Jordan school district?

It's actually funny watching the white guys get gangsta.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Loved it!


----------

